# Getting my LGD baby this weekend! I need someone to keep me in check!



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, im very excited to be bringing home the puppy this weekend  But...The pet owner inside of me is screaming "How can you leave it outside!!!!" while the practical part of me is yelling back "Shut up and do it, you know this is necessary and the dog will be fine!"
So, I need everyone to keep reminding me that the puppy will be fine in the well built, insulated, and protected dog pen *Edit* and house *edit* right next to the goat hutch. 
Why is this so difficult...Keep me in line people!! Or give me more advice >_> either one i'll be fine with!!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep it outside, just go visit alot


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Blue moon...was wondering about you the other day..haven't heard much from you. You are dog smart so you will be fine!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 23, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi Blue moon...was wondering about you the other day..haven't heard much from you. You are dog smart so you will be fine!


I was just thinking about how inactive I've been XD i haven't really had much to talk about while waiting for the pups to grow up and my does to incubate the babys XD
Dont worry i'll ba active again come spring when I have more stuff to post about 
Though i do have a blog if you want to follow that? XD i'll be posting about the puppy shortly.
http://blue-moon-of-nore.blogspot.com/ 

Its just so fluffy and cute T_T i must resist the pet owners mistake!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I agree  . . .  keep it outside near the animals it will be charged to watch over.

I was fortunate in that I was able to get two pups (brothers) from the same litter.
They kept each other company outside so there was no whining.


----------



## Eteda (Oct 18, 2017)

ok you can sleep outside with the dog on the ground in the goat pen for the first three nights only. don't worry you might be freezing but he will be panting. but you will have to see it to believe it. LOL  
 You will hurt all over from the hard ground and he will be snoring keeping you awake. when you move to the soft hay you will be sneezing.  When you get up the first morning around 4 am and go get in your nice warm soft bed you will have no desire to repeat and have a better understanding of why you have the dog in the first place. whatever you do don't drink a lot befor you go out to lay down. cause just when you finally get comfortable you gota pee.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Oct 18, 2017)

Breathe……..


----------

